# Solved: Mobile Phone USB Cable



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

I have recently purchased a Nokia Asha 201 Phone. The vendor (Vodaphone shop) was not able to supply me with one, but sent me to another shop which sold USB cables. The cable I got has been extremely slow. Where can I get a genuine Nokia cable or any cable that will give a reasonable transfer speed between the phone and my computer. Allan.


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

That phone uses a standard micro USB cable. They all function the same. Verify you're connecting to a USB 2.0 port. If you are, the transfer speed is likely limited by the phone itself.


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you. How do I verify my connection to a USB 2.0 port? Allan.


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

If the computer you're connecting the phone to is the one listed in your specifications (Dell Inspiron 1100), then both USB ports are 2.0. It is, however, a very old computer. That could account for poor performance. I doubt the problem is with the cable since it's a standard micro USB cable and a digital connection. It wouldn't work at all if the cable was bad.


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you for this. Allan.


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Further to this post, and to help anyone else with a similar difficulty. I managed to get a Nokia CA 101 USB cable. The difference in speed was dramatic. The connection now takes about 10 seconds. Previously it was well over a minute, if it connected at all. I do not understand why it should be so, but obviously all USB cables are NOT the same. Allan.


----------



## kerryjosber (Dec 27, 2012)

yeah,i think so, I managed to get a Nokia CA 101 USB cable. The difference in speed was dramatic.thank you


----------

